# Long periods



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I really hope this is the right place to post but pls move me if not!
As you can see from my signature I have two beautiful children that I cannot believe are actually mine,I am so very lucky. I have been through a lot but I know I am luckier than many. That said I would love to have a third child. Since having my son, Dec 09, we have not used contraception, mainly because after everything we have been through I cannot bring myself to stop any miracle! I breastfed up until Jan 11 and my periods returned April11. Previously I have had problems with ovulating and am therefore used to erratic periods, often 60+ days between them. However since getting my periods back after having DS I have been having really long bleeds and am currently having a period which has lasted nearly 4 weeks already. This is obviously quite draining, although they are not very heavy and am wondering what to do. Ultimately I want another child, and am unlikely to  conceive like this! What should I do? I have to pay nearly £40 to see the GP so need to know what I want her to do really. I don't want to go on the pill as I want another baby but I can't go on like this. I have frozen embryos, should I use these? Seems I haven't given my body a  chance to conceive naturally yet.  This is so confusing! I would really appreciate anything anyone has to say to help. I don't want to be blaise and presume these long bleeds are to do with previous unexplained fertility problems just in case they indicate a new problem.

Thanks for reading,
Jenny


----------

